
Thoughts on the Nexus 7, supposed iPad mini, and the mid-sized tablet - shawndumas
http://davidchartier.com/nexus-7-thoughts-mid-sized-tablets
======
st3fan
"The build is great." - Not so much for probably thousands of people who
already got a replacement unit because the screen came lose on the left side.
I must say Google was really good sending out replacements.

"yet too small to display almost every type of content one would want to
consume, including the very stuff Google pre-loaded" - Yeah this is one of my
bigger annoyances. It is just so dumb that the 'Welcome to your Nexus 7' email
does not scale properly. This is a common theme with HTML email on the Nexus.
Most of them are fixed width and impossible to read on the Nexus.

